# BSNL Dataone BroadBand Usage



## Charley (Apr 14, 2008)

Is there any free tool that I can use to monitor the usage 24 hours each day ?


----------



## pannaguma (Apr 14, 2008)

netmeter. AFAIK best there is.........


----------



## Charley (Apr 15, 2008)

You mean Down2Home ?


----------



## Hrithan2020 (Apr 18, 2008)

Tautology Bandwidth Meter is what i use.


----------

